# Processors



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Why is it these companies hire the most stupid processors to review over the photos and paper work I get an e-mail today asking where did the water damage come from Really you could not see the big hole in the roof that we tarped so you have to be told exactly where it came from Let me start by saying the house is freakin old has not been taking care of in who knows how long the roof is falling in you can see that in the pictures so I would say a little bit of everything NEGLECT which they do not want you to say it is forbidden Unbelievable had to get that off my chest


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

It's called cheap labor!


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Irnhrse5 said:


> It's called cheap labor!


agree Cheap with no common sense


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They bring them in fresh from the local cell phone store or the kiosks in the mall where they used to work and put them thru 40 hours of mind control/training. Slide them in a cubicle with a phone and a desktop (after they sweep out the former temp's old papers) and let er rip. "OMG", they say to eachother, "this contractor just made $1200 just to haul away that stuff."
"These guys really have a racket going over on the banks" says another.
"That is so wrong. I wish I could make half of what they are getting."


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

browneyedgirl said:


> Why is it these companies hire the most stupid processors to review over the photos and paper work I get an e-mail today asking where did the water damage come from Really you could not see the big hole in the roof that we tarped so you have to be told exactly where it came from Let me start by saying the house is freakin old has not been taking care of in who knows how long the roof is falling in you can see that in the pictures so I would say a little bit of everything NEGLECT which they do not want you to say it is forbidden Unbelievable had to get that off my chest


Because people entering the work force tend to not have much experience


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh ok here we go, picking on the processors. :whistling2:

I myself would never do that :whistling2:


Wait,yes i did :whistling2:


I really dont care, Their stupidity is not on my payroll :whistling2: 


And i think they are all working in Michigan :whistling2:


Sometimes i just want to line them all up and kick them in the shorts :thumbup:


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Valley said:


> Oh ok here we go, picking on the processors. :whistling2:
> 
> I myself would never do that :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 Can you kick them for me too


----------



## Cocky Rocky (Jul 10, 2013)

*Here, here*

The best is when you are trying to break it down into the simplest of layman's terms and they STILL don't understand what it is you are trying to get across! It's like having a conversation with a box of hair...


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Just look at the pictures. Its right in front of you



AAAAAAAnd they still dont get it :whistling2:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Valley said:


> Oh ok here we go, picking on the processors. :whistling2:
> 
> I myself would never do that :whistling2:
> 
> ...


Michigan! I wonder who were talking about? LOL They are R tard!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I always get told that the people processing the order do not see the pics and the people with the pics do not see the pcr.

I have no idea how this could be the case? If it is than I can fix their company in 2 seconds.:whistling2:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I always get told that the people processing the order do not see the pics and the people with the pics do not see the pcr.
> 
> I have no idea how this could be the case? If it is than I can fix their company in 2 seconds.:whistling2:



I recently was let go buy a company who thinks they are the cats ass as a regional that is expanding into new areas.All because a processor complained i said a few choice words to them. HAHA I did and i would do it again.

I myself could care less, their money was no great loss.But whats burns my a$$ is they get rid of me and keep a thieving contractor who is stealing whole house contents from "pre foreclosure homes " We all know that is a big NO NO. 

And the processors let it all go into the system with no red flags at all , each and every time it happens.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Valley said:


> Oh ok here we go, picking on the processors. :whistling2:
> 
> I myself would never do that :whistling2:
> 
> ...


Surely you couldn't mean the "five illiterate" brothers?! :whistling2:

Never!


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

GaReops said:


> Surely you couldn't mean the "five illiterate" brothers?! :whistling2:
> 
> Never!



no , a different set of illiterates :thumbup:


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

GREAT, FINALLY I though for a minute I was the only one who felt they QC processors SUCK BIG TIME. I even get emails at 5 am regarding the most non sense questions regarding work orders. The nationals are OUTSOURCING from India, Pakistan, anywhere they can. The biggest issue all the people they hire have no idea what is like Construction or materials or how things are suppose to be done on the Sates. Then they come out with SCORECARDS the biggest joke ever. First get your 30 plus year companies stra8 then create a scorecard to score your vendors which are the only ones putting it all out there for pennies.


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

Valley said:


> Oh ok here we go, picking on the processors. :whistling2:
> 
> I myself would never do that :whistling2:
> 
> ...


LOL is called really really cheap labor. I got them to the point they think about it twice before it even cross their minds to reject something to me. Some of them wont even call me never ever. :smile


----------



## Picture Pusher (Oct 13, 2017)

If your updaters are asking stupid questions then it's time to move on to a new processing company. There are tons out there. I feel your pain. Even though I am not on the contractor side, I do see the dumb questions that get asked by new updaters that make me scream "Really?!". Just remember, we weren't there. All I need is measurements and a bid price. I can figure the rest out, with sufficient photos of course. I process for SG and damn are they picky! No photo of you knocking on the door? Reopen! Didn't walk the roof because it was raining? Too bad, reopened! Good luck with your updaters!


----------



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

*I thought I was alone.*

The processors don't read the work orders half of the time. They have no idea what they are talking about when it comes to construction and are creating bids. 

Bid approved. (not my bid). Repair the siding with T1-11 siding. Problem is, the siding is cedar shakes. How the heck am I supposed to replace cedar shakes with T1-11 siding? I suppose it could be done but it's going to look like crap. 

Bid approved. Repair roof on garage 15 square feet. The roof is completely gone. Showing just plywood sheathing.


----------



## gfpmp (Apr 19, 2017)

The Five B****** have repeatedly ignored me reporting another contracting stealing property from a Pre-foreclosure. I've caught them in the act and taken photographs.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

brooks said:


> The processors don't read the work orders half of the time. They have no idea what they are talking about when it comes to construction and are creating bids.
> 
> Bid approved. (not my bid). Repair the siding with T1-11 siding. Problem is, the siding is cedar shakes. How the heck am I supposed to replace cedar shakes with T1-11 siding? I suppose it could be done but it's going to look like crap.
> 
> Bid approved. Repair roof on garage 15 square feet. The roof is completely gone. Showing just plywood sheathing.


Ouch! 
That confirms my fears though - I have never allowed anyone to submit invoices, reports or estimates for me without me thoroughly examining them first, including anyone in my office. That's why I've never seen any benefit in an off site processor, only more stress and overhead.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Ouch!
> That confirms my fears though - I have never allowed anyone to submit invoices, reports or estimates for me without me thoroughly examining them first, including anyone in my office. That's why I've never seen any benefit in an off site processor, only more stress and overhead.


You basically pay someone so that you can do your work twice.


----------

